# Curled tails?



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

My girls curl there tails over and to the left when they're running about... is this normal? Is there cage too small... is this just habit for them because they're crowded? I have done cage calculations and it says my cage will suit 2.5 even 3 rats on some sites. It's a Martin's cage 18"x24"x18" I believe.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you have a wheel in the cage? You may have "wheeley" tail rats.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll second the wheelie tails. Non of my girls ever developed them, but one of Twitch's girls has it, and I find it insanely cute XD


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

reachthestars: I just wanted to tell you that I think Maddie is absolutely adorable, I smile and say oooo! every time I see her pic


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Definitely sounds like wheelie tail. I think it's harmless, it's just how they've grown used to holding their tail.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope, no harm to the rats 

but I've heard stories from others who have rats with wheel-tail say that you have to be careful about getting your eyeball poked by their tail tip when shoulder surfing


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Kismet has extreme wheelie tail. It's always curled. So cute!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

We have 5 girls in the rescue with wheelie (oops, I spelled it wrong before, ha) tail. One is so severe, it curls over her back. They are wheel-obsessed!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have wheel obsessed girls but I have them in a 15 inch wheel so no flippy tails

I'm still having a hard time finding a larger wheel for my boys because even the 15 inch wheel is too darn small for one of them


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The girls I mentioned use a 12-inch wheel (actually a Wobust Wodent Wheel, which they run 2-3 at a time in) which is more than big enough for them. I, personally don't believe that's the problem, I think it's how often they're running in the wheel. At least, that's my theory. They're the only girls with an extreme passion for wheels - running about 90% of their awake time, no kidding, and they're the only girls that have wheelie tail. I have other girls (a bit larger) that love the wheel (they use Comfort Wheels, which I believe are also 12"), but they're not in it all the time, like the 5 girls and don't have wheelie tail.

That's my thought, anyhow.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I totally agree...my obsessive wheelrunners end up with a wheelie tail no matter what size the wheel...my runners that aren't as obsessed carry their tail wheely style when they get off but it soon turns back to normal


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Kismet has had a curly tail ever since she was about 7 or 8 weeks old, and the 11" wheel she started in was more than big enough for her tiny self. All of my girls run, and even the bigger girls who prefer the 11" wheel over the 12" don't have a curled tail. My biggest girl only runs in the 12", and she runs constantly, and has a slightly curled tail. Kismet has never run nearly as much, and her tail is always curled up tightly.

So who knows why some get wheelie tails and some don't? Just one of those mysteries! ^_^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how can a cage house two and a half rats?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

rat_ratscal said:


> how can a cage house two and a half rats?


Pfft...good question!

Just round down whenever that happens...


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Kismet's wheelie tail is sooo cute!  

Of my four girls only two are wheel runners and only one has wheelie tail. Go figure. :roll:


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*For those who have never seen a cutie run in a wheel*

Cute!


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

these sisters are DEFINITELY obsessive wheel runners, to the extreme that they will wait turns to use the wheel at night (this is after they learned the hard way that two rats in two different directions, in one wheel won't get them far)... they've had a wheel since they were old enough to be taken from there mother. i believe it's a 10" wodent wheel. good to know it's not a problem. never had the eye incident while shoulder surfing (well then again I wear glasses now) but I do occasionally get a tail tip in the mouth or nose.


----------

